
What Happens When You Talk About Salaries at Google - minxomat
https://www.wired.com/2015/07/happens-talk-salaries-google/
======
greenyoda
Note: from 2015.

Original discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9921335](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9921335)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9906107](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9906107)

------
minxomat
Take this with as many grains of salt as you like. I may or may not share
opinions expressed in this article, but above all, I wanted to share it
because I found it to be interesting.

------
justintocci
Page keeps erroring on ipad. Anyone got another source?

